# Luther on Temporal Authority: Being God's Hangman



## RamistThomist (Sep 12, 2007)

While I disagree with some of his conclusions elsewhere, I found this reasoning to be very lucid.
I gather he is legitimating Christian involvement in the secular sphere.

From O'Donovan and O'Donovan, Irenaeus to Grotius: A Sourcebook in Christian Political Thought, page. 588-589. 




> You ask: Why did not Christ and the apostles bear the sword? Answer: You tell me, why did Christ not take a wife, or become a cobbler or a tailor? If an office or vocation were to be regarded as disreputable on the ground that Christ did not pursue it himself, what would become of all the other offices and vocations other than the ministry, the one he pursued?



And my favorite section:



> Therefore, if you see that there is a lack of hangmen, constables, judges, lords, or princes, and you find that you are qualified, you should offer your services and seek the position, that the essential governmental authority may not be despised and become enfeebled or perish.



And I would add the following premise:
*And you should, when necessary and all other factors weighed, bring your Christian values, not always in the same manner, but present nonetheless, to bear.


----------

